# Polar chest strap battery replacement



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

Has anyone changed the battery in a Polar T61 Chest strap? Mine is nearly dead, and now that Polar have the new wearlink model and don't offer a trade-in/discount for old straps, I've nothing to lose by trying to change it myself. I seem to remember seeing a website or blog with a DIY guide and photos, but can't find it now. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

thanks, foz


----------



## Ironbutt (Nov 30, 2001)

*Polar battery replacement*

There was a thread a while ago that showed how to do this. I think that this is the right link:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=108158&highlight=Polar+battery


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

That's the one! Thanks!


----------

